# Truing a Miter Saw Fence



## Thrifty Tool Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

Hello,

I'm seeking suggestions on "truing" a miter saw fence. I have a dewalt 10" miter saw (DW703) with a slightly bowed fence. Ideally, I would like to correct the fence, but I know that I can build a sub-fence or purchase a new (hopefully, straighter) fence. I assume that my experience isn't unique, so I'm hoping that someone within the forum has tried to fine-tune his miter saw and will share the knowledge.

TTG


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi TTG,

Building a sub-fence would be the cheapest way to go. The best way is, replace the existing fence with a new straighter one. The best tool for alignment would be a "speed square". These are cheap but reliable. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi TTG

I will agree with Ken

Just load it up and take it to one of the many service centers, if it's defective in anyway they will repair it or replace the DW703..

===========


----------

